# Aalfischer aufgepast !!!!



## Fischerfritz (27. Juni 2001)

Guten Morgen,
hab ein schönen Bericht gefunden und dachte der gehört ins Board.... viel Spaß beim lesen.euer Fischerfritz
Angeln auf Aal
   StandorteSie leben in vielen Gewässern, aber einige werden von ihnen besonders geschätzt. Besonders gut sind Flüsse von Aalen besetzt, in denen sie ungehindert aufsteigen können. Doch da sie sich bis in kleine Rinnsale und Gräben hinein verteilen, gibt es kaum ein Gewässer ohne Aale. Von Natur aus fehlt der Aal im Donaugebiet und allen Schwarzmeerflüssen. Die heute dort lebenden Aale sind ausgesetzt.Wahrscheinlich dringt die Aalbrut nicht durchs Schwarze Meer wegen Sauerstoffmangels in der Tiefe.Natürlich finden wir sie auch in Teichen, Seen und Talsperren. In Forellengewässern können sie eine Gefahr bedeuten.Am besten wachsen sie offenbar in Gewässern mit Schlammboden. Auf steinigem und kiesigem Grund bleiben sie kleiner. Auch schnelle Strömungen scheinen sie weniger zu schätzen.Starke Anziehungskraft haben Uferverbauungen mit Steinplatten, Faschinen und Balken. Stillgelegte Tonkuhlen beherbergen manchmal besonders starke Exemplare, und wenn ich den bestehenden Fangrekord zu brechen hätte, so würde ich es wohl in solch einem Gewässer versuchen. KöderDer Speisezettel des Aals ist bunt. Ein Wissenschaftler hat eine Liste von Ködern zusammengestellt, mit denen nachweislich schon Aale gefangen wurden. Hier einige Spezialitäten aus dem reichhaltigen Menü: Garnelen, Engerlinge, Köcherfliegenlarven, Schnecken, Schlammröhrenwürmer, Käse, Muscheln, Büchsenfleisch, Knoblauchwurst, Frösche, Blutegel, Jungaale, Leber, Lunge.Der beste Aalköder ist aber zweifellos der Tauwurm, doch zieht dieser ja auch fast alle anderen Fischarten an und sehr viel kleine Aale. Wenn man daher auf Grossaale aus ist, so nimmt man lieber einen toten Köderfisch, wie z.B. einen laichreifen Stichling, einen Gründling, einen Stint, ein Rotauge oder einen Kaulbarsch. Ob man den ganzen Fisch oder nur eine Hälfte verwendet, man achte darauf, dass der Haken nicht zu weit heraussteht. Mit einer Ködernadel fädele man das Vorfach durch das Fischchen hindurch und ziehe den Haken in den Maulwinkel. Nach einer langjährigen Fangstatistik für das Kurische Haff fingen Köderfische hauptsächlich Aale zwischen 54 und 59 cm. Bei der Verwendung von Würmern häufte sich der Fang 40-50 cm langer Fische. Das Angeln mit Wurm brachte, verglichen mit allen anderen, auch beruflichen Fangmethoden, den geringsten Größendurchschnitt. Rohes Fleisch oder Eingeweide haben sich ebenfalls bewährt.Viele Aale werden am Meeresstrand oder von Molen aus geangelt. Hier ist der Wattwurm oder Sandpierer zu Hause und wird gern vom Aal gefressen. Diese Würmer leben im Sand oder im Schlick der Watten. Kleine Sandwürstchen auf dem Grunde verraten, wenn Ebbe ist, die Röhre, in der die Würmer bis zu einem halben Meter tief verborgen sind. Dort muss man sie, am besten mit schmalen Spaten, ausgraben. Sie sind wesentlich länger als Tauwürmer, haben ein borstiges Vorderteil und werden stückweise auf den Haken gesteckt. In der Ostsee schlämmt man sie aus dem Sand, und zwar mit einer "Wurmstampfe", die man wiederholt im flachen Wasser auf den Grund stößt. Das spült die Pierer frei, und man "kämmt" sie mit dem Wurmkamm heraus. Der verschiedenfarbige Seeringelwurm ( Nereis diversicolor ) aus der Familie der Nereiden wird auf die gleiche Weise gesammelt. Der flache Wurm aus vielen Körperabschnitten wird 15 cm lang und kommt in allen möglichen Farben vor, mal grau, mal bräunlich, grünlich oder rötlich. Sein auffallendstes Merkmal: das kräftige Zangenpaar am Kopf. Er ist wesentlich zählebiger als der Wattwurm, übertrifft ihn sogar noch an Fängigkeit und sitzt weit fester am Haken. An der Ostseeküste findet man ihn häufiger als an der Nordsee.Der Tauwurm, der dem Aal im Süßwasser so gut schmeckt, soll ihm allerdings auch im Meer am besten munden. Angler auf der Ostseeinsel Fehmarn fischen mit 2 Haken an einer Rute, den einen mit Wattwurm beködert, den anderen mit Tauwurm. Auf Wattwurm fangen sie hauptsächlich Plattfische und Dorsche, auf Tauwurm Aale. Jedoch geht der Tauwurm in Seewasser schnell ein und fängt dann nicht mehr. Garnelen sind ebenfalls geeignete Köder im Meer.Zu den besten Ködern gehören auch Krebse, vorzüglich wenn sie gerade ihren Panzer abgelegt haben ( Butterkrebse ). Sonst muss ihr Fleisch aus Scheren und Schwanz herausgeschält werden, was möglich ist, wenn man sie kurz überbrüht. Als unübertrefflich für große Aale gilt stellenweise, vor allem an der Unterelbe, das Fleisch sich häutender Wollhandkrabben.Beim Bestücken der Haken achten wir darauf, dass wir nicht gerade vorher unsere Pfeife gestopft oder einen Motor repariert haben. Zahn- und andere Ärzte, die sich oft desinfizieren, sollten ihre Finger gründlich mit Erde oder auch mit rohen Gurken abreiben. Der Aal ist gegen Duftstoffe, zumal gegen Nikotin, Benzin und Motorenöl, sehr empfindlich. Manche Berufsfischer sorgen sogar dafür, dass die Beschwerungssteine ihrer Aalschnüre aus dem gleichen Gewässer stammen, in das die Schnüre ausgelegt werden. Daher gibt es auch so manche Rezepte, wie man den Aal durch Fischwitterung anlockt, beispielsweise durch Krabben-, Pilchard- oder Heringsöl. GerätAalangler bevorzugen eine kräftige Grundrute, lang genug, die Beute über Hindernisse hinwegzuheben. Die Schnur sollte mindestens 5 kg Tragkraft haben. Als Haken nehmen wir langschenklige mit Ohr oder Platte und engem Bogen. Der lange Schenkel erleichtert das Hakenlösen, ein enger Bogen passt besser ins kleine Aalmaul. Da wir auf Aal gewöhnlich am Grunde fischen, brauchen wir ein Grundblei, durch dessen Bohrung die Schnur spielend läuft, und einen Einhängewirbel für das Vorfach.Man bereite Vorfächer von ca. 25 cm Länge vor mit kaum geringerer Tragkraft als die Hauptschnur. Große Aufmerksamkeit schenken wir den Knoten.Den Haken befestigen wir mit einem halben Bloodknoten von mindestens sechs Windungen.Am ändern Ende des Vorfachs knüpfen wir eine Schlaufe, die wir in den Wirbel hängen. Einhängewirbel erleichtern den Vorfachwechsel, was besonders bei der Nachtangelei wichtig ist. Nun zur RollenwahlNatürlich kann man auch beim Aalfang eine Stationärrolle nehmen, aber ich glaube, eine Multirolle eignet sich eher, einen scharf ziehenden Aal zu halten und heranzukurbeln.Die Stationärrolle sollte einen vorderen Trommeldurchmesser von 70- 80 mm haben und bei kräftigem Getriebe eine nicht zu große Übersetzung, damit sich die Kurbel noch drehen lässt, wenn ein schwerer Aal hängt.Wer besonders große Aale erwartet, bedarf eines sehr kräftigen Geschirrs. Die Grundrute von mindestens 300 cm Länge braucht ein erhebliches Rückgrat. 0,40- 0,50 mm Durchmesser für die Schnur ist nicht zu viel. Über Haken und Vorfach ist schon gesprochen worden. Manche Angler greifen zum Stahlvorfach; ob es der Grossaal auch gern tut, ist sehr fraglich. Fangmethoden und -aussichtenAale bis zu mittlerer Größe werden auch am Tage gefangen, besonders an brütend heißen Sommertagen um die Mittagszeit. Am Tage zieht der Aal, außer bei Gewitter, aber nicht umher, "läuft" nicht, sondern liegt ruhig in einem Versteck. Der Angler sollte daher häufiger den Platz wechseln, so dass sein Köder zu den verborgenen Aalen kommt. Richtig auf Raub geht der Fisch aber erst mit einbrechender Dunkelheit, zumal der kapitale. Allerdings zahlt es sich nicht aus, die ganze Nacht hindurch bei der Rute zu sitzen. Die besten Zeiten sind die erste und die letzte dunkle Stunde.Ein anderer wichtiger Faktor sind die Wetterverhältnisse. Vollmondnächte sind ungeeignet, denn dann scheinen sich die Aale kaum zu rühren. Das gleiche gilt für Abende, an denen die Temperatur empfindlich absinkt und kalter Wind oder Nebel aufkommen. Vielversprechend sind dagegen schwüle, finstere Nächte, je dunkler, um so besser. Bei der Nachtangelei beschränke man sich auf das notwendigste Gerät. Man braucht eine gute Taschenlampe, ein scharfes Messer, eine Anglerschere, einen ordentlichen Jutesack und ein Stück Bindfaden zum Zuschnüren des Sackes. Am besten fischt man zu zweien. Es ist kein Kinderspiel, einen starken Aal im Finstern zu landen und zu überwältigen, wenn man keinen Gehilfen hat. Die Haken müssen vor Anbruch der Dunkelheit beködert und am besten in einer Blechbüchse aufbewahrt werden. Das ist eine weise Voraussicht, denn ich habe oft von Anglern gehört, die ihre bestückten Vorfächer nicht wiedergefunden haben, weil sie von Ratten verschleppt wurden. Versierte Aalangler ködern jedoch auch bei völliger Dunkelheit "blind" an.Nach dem Einwerfen der Angel lege man die Rute in eine oder in zwei Rutengabeln und warte auf den ersten Biss. Wie macht sich dieser bemerkbar? Man klemmt z. B. ein Stückchen weißes Papier auf die durchhängende Schnur vor dem Leitring; auch kann man sich auf sein Fingerspitzengefühl verlassen und die Schnur in der Hand halten. Das ist meine Methode, sie ist die einfachste und die sicherste. Sehr viele Angler benutzen eine an die Rutenspitze geklammerte kleine Glocke als Bissanzeiger. Das ist jedoch umständlich, da die Glocke vor dem Anschlag immer erst abgenommen werden muss. Auch elektrische Alarmapparate, die bei einem Biss aufleuchten und summen, sind auf dem Markt.Beißt ein Aal, so warte man mit dem Anhieb. Gewöhnlich zieht er ein Stück Schnur ab und bleibt dann stehen. Dasselbe wiederholt sich, und nun hat er den Köder vermutlich gut gepackt und will ihn in Sicherheit bringen. Die Rolle "singt", aber immer noch beherrsche man sich. Erst wenn er nach einem erneuten Stopp loszieht, setze man den Anhieb. Beißt der Aal vorsichtig und ist reichlich Fluchtraum vorhanden, so fischt man mit heruntergeklapptem Schnurfangbügel.Hat der Haken gefasst, so beginnt der Kampf. Auf einen Drill lassen wir uns beim Aal nicht ein. Wir bringen ihn so schnell wie möglich aus dem Wasser. Ein dicker Aal kann überraschend stark ziehen; daher gebe man ihm möglichst keinen Spielraum, halte die Schnur straff und kurble ihn kompromisslos heran, dass er keine Gelegenheit hat, sich in ein Hindernis am Grunde zu flüchten.Ist die Rute steif und tragfähig genug, so hole man ihn nahe genug heran und schwenke ihn aufs Ufer. Ist die Rute zu weich oder der Aal zu schwer, muss man es anders machen. Bei niedrigem oder flach auflaufendem Ufer können wir ihn aufs Trockene schleifen ( stranden ). Bei hohem und steilem Ufer empfiehlt sich ein Landungsnetz mit langem Stiel, weiter Öffnung und einem haltbaren engmaschigen Netzbeutel. Auch hier ist unser Begleiter nützlich.In Deutschland verzichten viele Aalangler auf den Kescher. Einen Aal hineinzukriegen und darin zu halten, ist schwieriger, als ihn, an die Schnur fassend, aus dem Wasser zu heben. Aale entwickeln eine teuflische Geschicklichkeit, Kescher, Netz und Stiel, Schnur und Blei und was sonst noch dranhängen mag, miteinander zu verwickeln und das Vorfach zu sprengen oder sich den Haken aus dem Maul zu hebeln. Auch das Rezept, den Aal nach dem Biss dreimal abziehen zu lassen, ist bei hindernisreichem Grund oder gar Faschinenufer unbrauchbar. Am Oberrhein wird stellenweise gezielt auf Aale geangelt, die sich zwischen Steinen in Löchern und Spalten verkrochen haben. "Noddeln" nennen die einheimischen Angler ihre spezielle Methode. An 2 - 3 m langer fingerdicker Spitze, 0,45er bis 0,60er Schnur und starkem Haken schleift man langsamt einen Tauwurm über die Steine. Fasst mit leichtem Ruck ein Aal zu, lässt man ihn erst schlucken undzerrt ihn dann mit dem überstarken Gerät gewaltsam aus dem Versteck.Beim Nachtangeln auf große Aale sollten wir keine Zeit mit dem Hakenlösen verlieren. Hier kommen Sack und Schere zur Geltung. Gelingt es, den Aal mit der Rute aus dem Wasser zu heben, so hält der Begleiter den Sack auf, wir lassen den Fisch über der Öffnung pendeln, und während er hineingleitet, klinken wir das Vorfach aus. Der Sack wird zugeschnürt; die Beute ist in Sicherheit. Das nächste beköderte Vorfach liegt parat, wird in den Wirbel geschlauft und die Angel erneut ausgeworfen.Es ist übrigens nicht gesagt, dass man nur im Dunkeln gute Aale fängt. Je nach Gewässer, Jahreszeit und Witterung beißen sie auch am Tage. Und für das Wetter gibt es ebenfalls keine festen Regeln. Manchmal hat man sie bei Ostwind und hellem Sonnenschein gefangen. Wie oft ist man ans Wasser gefahren, weil es schwül war und ein Gewitter drohte und ehrwürdige Fischerregeln große Beute versprachen, und gefangen hat man ein paar "Strippen", wie die fingerdicken Aale genannt werden. Weitere Tipps für den FangAalspezialisten gibt es an vielen Gewässern. Der Fang des Aales mit der Rute - über Legeangeln mit einem oder mehreren Haken wird hier nicht gesprochen - kann sehr reizvoll sein.Wenn sich die Dunkelheit über das Wasser senkt, stehen die Ohren der Angler auf Empfang. Sie lauschen, ob die erregende Musik der schnarrenden Rolle oder des Bissanzeigers ertönt, oder sie haben die Schnur zwischen den Fingern und glauben jeden Moment ein Zucken zu spüren. Auch unseren Gaumen reizt der Aal, zumal wenn er geräuchert oder in Gelee auf dem Tische steht. Aalfleisch ist sehr nahrhaft. Es übertrifft an Kalorien noch das des Lachses. Es sind pro Pfund fast 1800 Kalorien gegenüber 1350 beim Lachs. Eins fällt aber auf. Bei andern Fischarten schleicht man wie auf Samtpfoten ans Ufer und nutzt jede Deckung, damit kein Schatten aufs Wasser fällt. Viele Angler halten das offenbar beim Aal für überflüssig. Wie irrig diese Ansicht ist, dafür zwei Beispiele: Beim Pöddern bissen die Aale lebhaft. Dröhnend fiel ein Feuerzeug auf den Boden des Metallbootes. Fast eine halbe Stunde verging, bis das Beißen zögernd wieder einsetzte. In einem Forellenbach beobachtete ich auf einer Sandbank einen Aal. Als mein Schatten ihn nur streifte, verschwand er blitzartig im nahen Krautbett.In rascher strömenden Flüssen angeln wir mit dem entsprechend schweren Grund- Laufblei oder dem gleitenden Senker und verzichten bei angezogener Schnur und steil gestellter oder in die Gabel gelegter Rute auf eine Pose. Die Rutenspitze arbeitet dann als Bissanzeiger. In stehenden Gewässern dagegen leistet eine Pose bei Tage gute Dienste und erhöht, wenn sie kräftig in Bewegung gerät, die optische Spannung. Nachts kann man eine Leuchtpose verwenden.Der Aal liegt am Tage vielfach fast verborgen im Schlamm, und nur sein Kopf schaut heraus. Auch schiebt und bohrt er sich rücklings in Sand und Kies und verklüftet sich nicht selten zum Ärger der Angler unter Steinplatten. Daraus folgen zwei Praktiken. Erstens muss man, wenn kein Aal beißen will, die Stelle so lange wechseln, bis man einen hat. Dort halten sich dann oft mehrere auf, was Unterwasserfotos wunderbar demonstriert haben. Zweitens muss man, zumal bei kleinen Aalen, scharf aufpassen, dass sie den Köder nicht blitzschnell in ihr Loch oder unter ihren Stein zerren. Sie sind dann, obwohl gehakt, oft nicht mehr freizubekommen. Manchmal hat man Glück. Man wartet eine Weile und zieht erneut. Es kann sein, dass sich der Aal inzwischen herausgewagt hat. Manche schwören auf das Verfahren, mit der Faust bei gespannter Schnur auf den Rutengriff zu schlagen.Hauptsächlich in den Flüssen, aber auch in andern Gewässern beginnt das Beißen oft schlagartig an allen Aalstellen zugleich. Dann zieht der Aal auf Futtersuche umher, er "läuft", wie wir sagen. Wer bisher mit mehreren Ruten gefischt hat, tut gut, die Angeln bis auf eine aus dem Wasser zu nehmen. "Laufende" Aale nehmen in Flüssen gern stärker strömende Rinnen oder ansteigende Bänke an. Es ist also nicht gesagt, dass man sie immer an den ruhigsten und tiefsten Gründen fängt. Vielfach steigt der Aal den Schwärmen kleiner Fische nach. Mit Vorliebe erscheint er auch an den Laichplätzen der Weißfische und tut sich am Laich gütlich. Ja, man hat vor Jahrzehnten, als die absterbende Maifliege bei uns noch Teppiche auf den Forellenbächen bildete, beobachtet, wie er senkrecht im Wasser stehend die treibenden Insekten aufschmatzte.Überhaupt ist Anguilla häufig in schmalen Forellenbächen zu finden.Eine Legangel mit toter Mühlkoppe, so mit der Ködernadel aufgefädelt, dass der Haken seitwärts aus dem Maul ragt, enthüllt oft das Geheimnis seiner Existenz.Auf diese Weise sind schon Aale in Bächen gefangen worden, die kaum breiter waren als die Aale lang. PöddernWo ständig mit Aalen in größerer Zahl gerechnet werden kann, also etwa in den Küstengewässern, aber auch in norddeutschen Niederungsbächen und Flüssen, ist das Pöddern zu Hause. Es ist das einzige Verfahren, einen Fisch mit Rute und Schnur, aber ohne Haken zu fangen, d. h. ohne ihn zu verletzen. Mit einer mindestens 20 cm langen stumpfen Ködernadel zieht man zwanzig und mehr Tauwürmer auf einen dicken Wollfaden, das heißt, man schiebt die Ködernadel jeweils lang durch einen Wurm und zieht den Faden hinterher.Wenn die Würmer aufgezogen sind, wickeln wir das Wurmband um die Hand und schnüren die entstandenen Ringe mit einem Ende Hanf- oder Seidenschnur so zusammen, dass man das Bündel an die Angelschnur knüpfen kann. Zuvor wird ein schweres Blei, das meist pyramidenförmige Pödderblei ( bis zu 250 g ), auf die Schnur gesetzt. Das Blei liegt auf dem "Pödder" auf. Dann wird der ganze Apparat vom Ufer oder vom Boot aus mit einer entsprechend langen und kräftigen Rute dort auf den Wassergrund gesenkt, wo man Aale vermutet. Durch die Würmer und ihr Aroma angelockt, verbeißen sie sich in dem Knäuel und zerren daran, was uns wiederum veranlasst, die Rute zügig, aber nicht ruckweise anzuheben und unsern Pödder mitsamt dem Aal- oder den Aalen, die sich mit ihren feinen Zähnen in den Wollfasern verfangen haben - aufs Ufer oder in einen Behälter am Boot zu schwenken. Das will natürlich gelernt sein. Was im Grase schlängelt, muss fix gegriffen werden, sonst ist es sofort wieder in seinem Element.In Tiefen über zwei Metern empfiehlt sich das Pöddern nicht mehr, da die Aale vor Erreichen der Oberfläche loslassen. Pöddern ermöglicht Massenfänge meist kleinerer Aale.
  AALerlei ( von Radio Eriwan)  
Aale sind Aasfresser
prinzipiell falsch. Sie haben die verfilmte Blechtrommel von Günter Grass gesehen? Die Pracht- Aale, die den Kopf- Höhlen eines aus der Ostsee gezogenen Pferde- Kadavers entflutschten, hatten dort Deckung gefunden und keine Nahrung gesucht. Schlussfolgerung: Mit taufrischen Ködern angeln.   Aale wandern über Land
und fressen Erbsenfelder leer - im Prinzip nein, aber Aale können sich durchaus über feuchte Wiesen schlängeln. Kein Aal wird jedoch sein Element ohne Not verlassen, aber jeder bewegt sich an Land immer in Richtung des nächst gelegenen Wassers. Schlussfolgerung: Keine Fallen am Rand eines Erbsenfeldes aufstellen, aber einen an Land vom Haken abgekommenen Aal immer auf seinem direkten Weg zum Wasser suchen. 
  Aale fressen am Grund
im Prinzip ja, aber es sind schon welche im Mittelwasser ( auf Köderfisch im hellsten Sonnenschein ) und an der Oberfläche gefangen worden. Ich habe in meinem Gartenteich beobachtet, wie senkrecht stehende Aale Caster von der Oberfläche schlürften - noch vor den Friedfischen. Und ich habe sie nachts „schmatzen" gehört, als sich am Grund stundenlang nichts tat. Schlussfolgerung: Nach langen Beißflauten am Grund bei extrem warmem Wasser ( Sauerstoffmangel ) mal flacher angelnAale sind im Winter nicht zu fangen
im Prinzip richtig, aber an Warmwassereinläufen zu widerlegen. Intimkenner großer Seen gehen selbst bei Frost oder vom Eis gezielt auf Aale. Sie kennen die kleinen, aber abgrundtiefen Löcher, in denen Aale überwintern. Schlussfolgerung: Vielleicht nimmt Sie ein einheimischer Experte mit ans Winterloch. Falls nicht, finden Sie eher die berühmte Stecknadel im Heuhaufen als einen Aal im Winter.Aalangler sind Ansitzangler
im Prinzip ja, aber nicht immer. Wenn der Aal nicht läuft, sollte sich der Angler bewegen und ihn suchen. Schlussfolgerung: Bei langen Beissflauten alle Angeln bis auf eine einpacken. Mit der auf die Pirsch gehen. Hat man einen Aal aufgespürt, auch die anderen Angeln in der Nähe auswerfen. Unterwasser- Fotos belegen „Nester" voll eingegrabener Aale. 
Bei Vollmond soll man den Aalfang vergessen
im Prinzip ja, aber die Aale haben sich nicht in Luft aufgelöst. Schlussfolgerung: Im Mondschein kann man dem Aal nicht begegnen. Angeln Sie im Schatten von Uferbäumen, Gebäuden und unter Brücken. 
Bei Wind- und Strömungsstille kann man den Schnurfangbügel aufklappen, so dass Aale ungehindert Schnur nehmen. Dann ist vor dem Leitring angedrücktes Stanniolpapier als Bissanzeige ausreichend. Sensibler ist es, die Schnur zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger zu legen. Wenn jetzt ein Aal ruckt, zuckt und abzieht, lässt das keinen Angler kalt. Selbst bei Kapitalen dürfen Sie nicht drillen, sondern müssen zügig herankurbeln. Lässt man gehakte Aale nur wenige Zentimeter gewähren, setzen sie sich blitzartig hinter Hindernissen oder zwischen Steinen fest. Sie sind dann fast immer verloren. Hände weg vom Kescher beim Landen eines Aales! Er kommt viel schwerer hinein als wieder heraus und richtet im Netz mit Blei, Vorfach, Wirbel und Haken oft ein totales Chaos an. Normale Aale kann man mühelos an der steifen Rute ins Trockene befördern, Schwergewichte holt man Hand über Hand (Handschuhe!) über Bordkante oder Böschung. Bei flachen, hindernisfreien Ufern große Aale stranden! Sie haben den Aal an Land, aber noch längst nicht im Sack. Den sollte Ihr Kollege aufhalten, während Sie das Vorfach aus dem Einhängewirbel klinken und den Aal in den Sack plumpsen lassen. Sind Sie allein, Vorfach mit der einen Hand am oberen Ende greifen, mit der anderen ausklinken.
Wenn die Schleicher richtig laufen, ist man mit zwei Angeln oft überfordert. Die eine Angel aber muss so schnell wie möglich wieder in Stellung gebracht werden. Deshalb stets ausreichend Ersatz- Vorfächer gestreckt parat haben ( auf Korkplatte, eingehängt am Eimerrand ), und eines von ihnen bereits beködern.

Angeln auf Aal


----------



## Obelix5885 (27. Juni 2001)

cooöer bericht .
zumindest für mich alls neuangler.


----------



## Dietmar (27. Juni 2001)

Hey Fischerfritz, schöner Beitrag.Man hat
das zwar alles schon gehört und gelesen. Aber ganz sicher ist
man ja nie alle Tricks zu kennen.
Gruß Dietmar
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Dietmar am 27-06-2001 um 09:37.]


----------



## Bilitis (27. Juni 2001)

ich fand es auch sehr interessant.Kann mir jemand sagen, warum man die Glocke abnehmen soll, bevor man den Aal landen will?
Ich hab noch ne Frage: Wie habt ihr die Schnurbremse eingestellt?

------------------
****Wer steht da am Wasser bei Regen und Wind?****
*Das ist die Mutter mit Angelschein und ihrem Kind.*


----------



## Kalle25 (27. Juni 2001)

Nicht schlecht geschrieben. Ich habe mich allerdings etwas über die Wortwahl gewundert:
eletrische Alarmapparate etc. Wo und wann ist denn dieser Artikel erschienen? Alldings habe ich noch nie mit einer Multi auf Aal gefischt. Und die Schnurstärke scheint mir schon ein wenig zu kräftig gewählt. I.d.R. komme ich mit einer guten 22er aus.Die Glocke muß man nicht unbedingt abnehmen solange diese vernünftig an der Rutenspitze festsitzt und nicht mit der Schnur in Berührung kommt. Ansonsten kann das den Verlust der Glocke und/oder Durchrieb der Schnur bedeuten@Bilitis
Ich habe die Bremse immer ziemlich fest eingestellt, da ich direkt Druck ausüben muß. An den besten Aalstellen bei uns im Gewässer wimmelt es von vorzüglichen Unterständen für die Aale. Gleichzeitig sind diese aber wahre Materialkiller.------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Kalle25 am 27-06-2001 um 10:24.]


----------



## Fischerfritz (27. Juni 2001)

gefunden bei der Suchmaschine Web.de






   http://angelhomepage.purespace.de/Aal.html  





 Fischerfritz


----------



## havkat (28. Juni 2001)

Moin, Moin!
Muss wirklich ein älterer Beitrag sein.
Laichreifer Stichling als Köder?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Steht unter Naturschutz, der Kleine!
Bei Vollmond sollte man´s mal direkt unter
der Oberfläche, mit ´nem kleinen Köderfisch
versuchen. Habt doch bestimmt schon mal in
hellen, windstillen Vollmondnächten so ein
merkwürdiges Schmatzen gehört oder?
Nee, nee ist nicht der Angelkumpel ohne Tisch
manieren, sondern.....





------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Juli 2001)

Hi
guter Bericht
bei uns in Bayern nehmen glaube ich sehr vielle Aalangler (Schweine) Leber als Köder..
ich nehm jedoch hauptsächlich Fischfetzen und Wurm@Biltis:
bei Wurm mach ich die Bremse (bzw. Freilauf) zu bei Fischfetzten auf.

------------------
Das Leben ist kein BigMäcGruß
Franz


----------

